# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أُرجُوزةٌ في آداب التّعلُّم والتّفقُّه، أثنى عليها ابنُ عبد البَر!

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

أُرجُوزةٌ في آداب التّعلُّم والتّفقُّه، أثنى عليها ابنُ عبد البَر!

قال أبو عمر ابنُ عبد البَر، في جامع بيان العلم وفضله: 1/ 581 – 583:
"وَأَحْسَنُ مَا رَأَيْتُ فِيَ آدَابِ التَّعَلُّمِ وَالتَّفَقُّهِ مِنَ النَّظْمِ: مَا يُنْسَبُ إِلَى اللُّؤْلُؤِيِّ مِنَ الرَّجَزِ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ يَنْسِبُهُ إِلَى الْمَأْمُونِ. وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ إِيرَادَ مَا ذَكَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لِحُسْنِهِ وَلِمَا رَجَوْتُ مِنَ النَّفْعِ بِهِ لِمَنْ طَالَعَ كِتَابِي هَذَا، نَفَعَنَا اللَّهُ وَإِيَّاهُ بِهِ، قَالَ:
وَاعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ الْعِلْمَ بِالتَّعَلُّمِ *** وَالْحِفْظِ وَالْإِتْقَانِ وَالتَّفَهُّمِ

وَالْعِلْمُ قَدْ يُرْزَقُهُ الصَّغِيرُ *** فِي سِنِّهِ وَيُحْرَمُ الْكَبِيرُ

وَإِنَّمَا الْمَرْءُ بِأَصْغَرَيْهِ *** لَيْسَ بِرِجْلَيْهِ وَلَا يَدَيْهِ

لِسَانُهُ وَقَلْبُهُ الْمُرَكَّبُ *** فِي صَدْرِهِ وَذَاكَ خُلْقٌ عَجَبُ

وَالْعِلْمُ بِالْفَهْمِ وَبِالْمُذَاكَر  َةِ *** وَالدَّرْسِ وَالْفِكْرَةِ وَالْمُنَاظَرَة  ِ

فَرُبَّ إِنْسَانٍ يَنَالُ الْحِفْظَا *** وَيُورِدُ النَّصَّ وَيَحْكِي اللَّفْظَا

وَمَا لَهُ فِي غَيْرِهِ نَصِيبٌ **** مِمَّا حَوَاهُ الْعَالِمُ الْأَدِيبُ

وَرُبَّ ذِي حِرْصٍ شَدِيدِ الْحُبِّ *** لِلْعِلْمِ وَالذِّكْرِ بَلِيدُ الْقَلْبِ

مُعْجِزٌ فِي الْحِفْظِ وَالرِّوَايَةِ *** لَيْسَتْ لَهُ عَمَّنْ رَوَى حِكَايَةٌ

وَآخَرُ يُعْطِي بِلَا اجْتِهَادِ *** حِفْظًا لِمَا قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الْإِسْنَادِ

يَهْدِهِ بِالْقَلْبِ لَا بِنَاظِرِهِ *** لَيْسَ بِمُضْطَرٍّ إِلَى قَمَاطِرِهِ

فَالْتَمِسِ الْعِلْمَ وَأَجْمِلْ فِي الطَّلَبِ *** وَالْعِلْمُ لَا يَحْسُنُ إِلَّا بِالْأَدَبِ

وَالْأَدَبُ النَّافِعُ حُسْنُ السَّمْتِ *** وَفِي كَثِيرِ الْقَوْلِ بَعْضُ الْمَقْتِ

فَكُنْ لِحُسْنِ السَّمْتِ مَا حَيِيتَا *** مُقَارِفًا تُحْمَدُ مَا بَقِيَتَا

وَإِنْ بَدَتْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ مَسْأَلَةٌ *** مَعْرُوفَةٌ فِي الْعِلْمِ أَوْ مُفْتَعَلَةٌ

فَلَا تَكُنْ إِلَى الْجَوَابِ سَابِقًا *** حَتَّى تَرَى غَيْرَكَ فِيهَا نَاطِقَا

فَكَمْ رَأَيْتُ مِنَ عَجُولٍ سَابِقٍ *** مِنْ غَيْرِ فَهْمٍ بِالْخَطَأِ نَاطِقُ

أَزْرَى بِهِ ذَلِكَ فِي الْمَجَالِسِ *** عِنْدَ ذَوِي الْأَلْبَابِ وَالتَّنَافُسِ

وَقُلْ إِذَا أَعْيَاكَ ذَاكَ الْأَمْرُ *** مَالِي بِمَا تَسْأَلُ عَنْهُ خَبَرُ

فَذَاكَ شَطْرُ الْعِلْمِ عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَا *** كَذَاكَ مَا زَالَتْ تَقُولُ الْحُكَمَا

وَالصَّمْتُ فَاعْلَمْ بِكَ حَقًّا أَزْيَنُ *** إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَكَ عِلْمٌ مُتْقَنُ

إِيَّاكَ وَالْعُجْبَ بِفَضْلِ رَأْيِكَا *** وَاحْذَرْ جَوَابَ الْقَوْلِ مِنْ خَطَائِكَا

كَمْ مِنْ جَوَابٍ أَعْقَبَ النَّدَامَةَ *** فَاغْتَنِمِ الصَّمْتَ مَعَ السَّلَامَةِ

الْعِلْمُ بَحْرٌ مُنْتَهَاهُ يَبْعُدُ *** لَيْسَ لَهُ حَدٌّ إِلَيْهِ يُقْصَدُ

وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ الْعِلْمِ قَدْ حَوَيْتَهُ *** أَجَلْ وَلَا الْعُشْرَ وَلَوْ أَحْصَيْتَهُ

وَمَا بَقِيَ عَلَيْكَ مِنْهُ أَكْثَرُ *** مِمَّا عَلِمْتَ وَالْجَوَادُ يَعْثُرُ

فَكُنْ لِمَا سَمِعْتَهُ مُسْتَفْهِمَا *** إِنْ أَنْتَ لَا تَفْهَمُ مِنْهُ الْكَلِمَا

الْقَوْلُ قَوْلَانِ فَقَوْلٌ تَعْقِلُهُ *** وَآخَرُ تَسْمَعُهُ فَتَجْهَلُهُ

وَكُلُّ قَوْلٍ فَلَهُ جَوَابٌ *** يَجْمَعَهُ الْبَاطِلُ وَالصَّوَابُ

وَلِلْكَلَامِ أَوَّلٌ وَآخِرُ *** فَافْهَمْهُمَا وَالذِّهْنُ مِنْكَ حَاضِرُ

لَا تَدْفَعِ الْقَوْلَ وَلَا تَرُدَّهُ *** حَتَّى يُؤَدِّيَكَ إِلَى مَا بَعْدَهُ

فَرُبَّمَا أَعْيَى ذَوِي الْفَضَائِلِ *** جَوَابُ مَا يَلْقَى مِنَ الْمَسَائِلِ

فَيُمْسِكُوا بِالصَّمْتِ عَنْ جَوَابِهِ *** عِنْدَ اعْتِرَاضِ الشَّكِّ فِي صَوَابِهِ

وَلَوْ يَكُونُ الْقَوْلُ فِي الْقِيَاسِ *** مِنْ فِضَّةٍ بَيْضَاءَ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ

إِذًا لَكَانَ الصَّمْتُ عَيْنٌ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ *** فَافْهَمْ هَدَاكَ اللَّهُ آدَابَ الطَّلَبِ

----------


## يحيى عارف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه القصيدة النافعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------

